# Breeders near SW WA?



## ~KK~ (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm looking ahead and would like to find a reputable breeder to get my kids from. I'm looking for breeders of pygmies, Nigerian Dwarfs, and fainters. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 21, 2012)

~KK~ said:
			
		

> I'm looking ahead and would like to find a reputable breeder to get my kids from. I'm looking for breeders of pygmies, Nigerian Dwarfs, and fainters. Any help would be greatly appreciated


http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=159872#p159872


----------



## ~KK~ (Feb 21, 2012)

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> ~KK~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looked there, nobody from the Pacific NW on it :/


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 21, 2012)

Go on the internet, put in the bar, kind of goat,the area you are in, and then the word breeders, see what comes up.  Here is the breeders list for Myotonic Goat breeders in WA from the MGR (Myotonic Goat Registry)  they have the breeders listed by state.
http://www.myotonicgoatregistry.net/BreedersDirectory/MGRBreedersDirectory.html#washington


----------



## ~KK~ (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks . I guess I'll just have to go Google-hopping!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 21, 2012)

http://www.kwfarms.com/

Lots of really nice Nigerians.


----------



## ~KK~ (Feb 21, 2012)

Thank you! They're 3 hours away, but I got on their list so we'll see if I'll be trekking up there to pick up some goats...


----------



## RainySunday (Feb 21, 2012)

I may be too far from you, but we are in Snohomish County.  I know it can be so hard to find what you are looking for closeby, we went to Oregon for our first three!  I have 4 Nigerian Dwarf does due between 2/29-4/8.  My blog is linked below, which has info about each girl and our herdsire


----------



## ~KK~ (Feb 21, 2012)

You're about the same distance away, but my grandparents are up in Port Orchard so I could always stop there if I need to. I'll put you down as a possibility! Are you going to have any wethers available or do you only sell intact males?

Edit: just kidding, I just read your blog and got the gist of how you do it . Could you hold it for the whole 8 weeks so I can get them already wethered? I'd plan on bottle feeding once a day for the following month.


----------



## RainySunday (Feb 21, 2012)

I would be willing to hold onto one for the 8 weeks for you, so you could pick him up when he's wethered.  Let me knwo if you have any other questions, or want to be on any particular doe's list.


----------

